# How much attention does your kitten need?



## queakyfur (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello all, 
My 13 weeks old kitten is currently a real attention hogger. He won't let me work on the computer for any amount of time, and constantly demands to be entertained or he wanders off and finds something to destroy. It's kind of amusing and I don't mind, but I've heard people say that kittens will be happy with only 10 minutes of playtime a day and a pet every once in a while. I can hardly imagine that to be accurate? Because overall, I spend a good third of the time I'm home indulging him, which is hours. 
He also has a dog friend to play with, and overall he seems very happy and has a good sleep/eat/play rhythm. 

Are your cats/kittens different? Do they need more or less of your attention throughout the day?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi and welcome. Kittens of that age need pretty much full on attention, particularly if they are the only pet. They have high energy levels and are keen to play and explore. This lasts for a good few months before they start to settle down . I can't imagine any healthy kitten requiring just 10 minutes of someones time a day


----------



## Emmajamma (Nov 6, 2017)

If its the little boy in your profile pic he looks just like one of my two kittens! I second the suggestion that they need *alot *of attention, I have 2 who are now around 7 months and when they were that age they would play for around 30 minutes then quickly fall asleep for an hour or so, this pattern was repeated throughout the day. They need some kind of human stimulation for alot longer than 10 minutes from my experience. Infact we managed to arrange our work pattern so they had someone around most of the time at that age as left to their own devices they can become quite bored. I would suggest rotating his toys so he doesn't get bored of them and when you do play with him try and do something that mentally stimulates him too, I found mine were much less likely to become destructive if they had something that tired them out both physically and mentally. Their favourite toys have been the homemade things ie string and foil mice, socks etc.

I hope this helps and you continue to enjoy your gorgeous little man. They are a joy and so much fun!

Oh and a laser pen device is an excellent way to tire them out! Interactive toys are a great way to keep them amused without having to stay and play, the catit ball in a track thing is still a favourite in my house.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Kittens pretty much need all the attention when awake, they are full of energy and if they are not playing or eating, they are sleeping. It's like having a toddler, they need interaction and lots of positive attention and play to give them a good foundation of social skills and to bond strongly with their new mum. They do settle eventually, but until then, if you have a kitten who is anxious for your attention, savor it, this time next year you'll be lucky to be anything more than a devoted slave who is only noticed when needed!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

In my experience with my 3 so far? All the time you can spare plus some extra.

Tali settled down noticably after about 2 months at home


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My kittens are 12yrs old!,,,, 6yrs old!,,,,, and 3 yrs old!,,,,

They still have me running round. But things do get easier. X


----------



## queakyfur (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you all, that is encouraging! I do enjoy our time together, especially as I am convinced he will not be this playful forever.
We keep him as entertained as possible - and when the humans tire, the big dog sister takes over and gets chased around, so everyone is happy  The comparison to a toddler is spot on. We almost treat him like one too.

The advice to only give them a few minutes of attention shocked me, especially since I've heard it mentioned a few times since then. Glad to know better now.

Oh, and since a laser pointer was mentioned - the little monster went completely nuts over it. We had to put it away for a few days because he got so into it!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> My kittens are 12yrs old!,,,, 6yrs old!,,,,, and 3 yrs old!,,,,
> 
> They still have me running round. But things do get easier. X


My 8 year old thinks he's still a kitten ! But to be fair play sessions, although full on, are quite short lived (as an 'old' man he tires easily ) and are down to roughly 3 a day. But he still wants my regular attention for cuddle and lap time throughout the day


----------



## Saf (Jul 20, 2016)

I actually don't' think I could manage just having one kitten as I wouldn't have the energy for it due to health problems. I have two and find time everyday to play with them but they occupy themselves a lot of the time by play fighting and just generally manically chasing after each other, whereas if there was just one, you have to take the role of the other kitten and it would be a bit too much for me personally.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Saf said:


> I actually don't' think I could manage just having one kitten as I wouldn't have the energy for it due to health problems. I have two and find time everyday to play with them but they occupy themselves a lot of the time by play fighting and just generally manically chasing after each other, whereas if there was just one, you have to take the role of the other kitten and it would be a bit too much for me personally.


Just want to echo what @Saf said. That's exactly how I find it with my two, who are both under 6 months xx

Between the litter trays, feeding , playing with them etc it's pretty full on with two but they always have company with each other and can also keep each other occupied. We are so lucky that We have two boys who love cuddles and quiet time, so either myself or my dd always have one or the other on our lap for strokes for a lot of the time. It's not constant playing for us but its still interaction and pretty much constant attention. Think we give them so much attention without even realising as they are fun as kittens and lovely to watch and play with xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Their personality will expand ( or contract  ) to fit however much attention they are given. Talk to a cat constantly and it will likely start to ‘talk’ back and even start conversations. Play with them and they will become playful adults. Starve a cat of attention and it will withdraw into itself.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I was always glad I had three babies simultaneously as they would maraude around the house together like a furry whirlwind burning off so much energy that they would then come squeaking for cuddles and be out for the count. I highly recommend wand toys as well - a flying frenzy 39" wand from the Frenzy Cat Toys Facebook page, with various attachments clipped on is brilliant for cats of all ages. They will race up and down the room turning somersaults to get the toy, thus knackering themselves. Plus it's great to watch and increases their confidence according to Jackson Galaxy. 

Whoever said kittens need 10 mins of play a day must have had the most lonely, bored poor little baby ever.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ten, minutes!!!! More like ten minutes of peace!!! 

Bronn is now three, he has calmed down a lot, however if I add up his food demands, play demands etc he probablt requires around four hours of attention per day. He goes out, so more if it is raining, cold, or windy.


----------



## peachespurrfectboys (May 10, 2017)

my boy never settled down with the attention he actually gets mad when i leave him for longer than a hour hahaha. knocking over lamps ect. hes a mammas boy and just howls when i leave the room, hes always at my side and play time never ends! hes 2 now and im lucky if i can even get 5 hours sleep before he wakes me up for either play time or cuddles, and he refuses for me to just cuddle him while i sleep he demands for me to be awake and paw at me untill i wake up till give him my full attention. its not even a problem for me now as i just see it as him being cute. he strokes my head as i sleep aswell. i think it just comes down to personality as my other kitten is quite happy spending 20 hours a day sleeping under the sofa and play time only lasts about a hour a day


----------

